# Isn't it a bit early for this ? Somethings going on ?



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

"There's obviously a lot of nutrients coming from somewhere, and to have the blooms at this time of year is disturbing," Young said. "It sucks all the oxygen from the water. And then the algae dies and releases nutrients back into the system. That can spark a red tide."

Experts fear drift algae a sign of a sick ecosystem
http://www.naplesnews.com/npdn/bonitanews/article/0,2071,NPDN_14894_2759350,00.html


----------

